# Grandbabies sweaters



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

I finished them for their birthdays. The blue pattern one is for Isaiah and the striped one is for Rebekah. I made hats to match too. Here is the pattern for the blue one:

CHILDS KANGAROO POCKET PULLOVER
Directions are for size 2. Changes for size 4 are in parentheses.
MATERIALS: 4 ply, 2 (3 1/2 oz. skeins)
Knitting needles size 8 or any size to obtain gauge; 2 stitch holders.
GAUGE: in garter stitch: 9 sts. = 2"; 8 rows = 1"
FINISHED MEASUREMENTS:
Sizes: 2 4
Chest 23" 25"
Back or front width at underarms:.
11 1/2" 12 1/2"
Sleeve around upper arm:
9" 9 1/2"
BACK: Starting at lower edge, cast on 48 (52) sts. Work in K1, P1 ribbing for 1 3/4" (2"). K next row, increasing 4 (4) sts. evenly spaced across row...52 (56) sts. Continue until length from first row is 12 1/2" (14"). Mark beg. and end of row for start of armhole.
Shoulder Shaping: continuing, bind off 7 (7) sts. at beg. of next 2 rows: then bind off 7 (8) sts. at beg. of following 2 rows. Slip remaining 24 (26) sts. onto a stitch holder for back of neck.
FRONT: Work same as back until piece measures 11 1/2" (11 3/4").
Neck Shaping: Row1: continuing, K first 18 (19) sts. and slip remaining 34 (37) sts. onto a stitch holder to be worked later. Row 2: K 18 (19) sts. Working on the 18 (19) sts. on the needle only, dec. one st. at neck edge on next row, then every other row 3 (3) times more. Work even over 14 (15) sts. until length of armhole is same as back, ending at armhole edge.
Shoulder Shaping: Row 1: Continuing, bind off 7 (7) sts. complete row. Row 2: K across. Row 3: Bind off remaining 7 (8) sts. leaving center 16 (18) sts. on st. holder, slip remaining 18 (19) sts. onto needle; attach yarn at neck edge; work to correspond with opposite side, reversing shaping.
POCKET: Starting at narrow end of pocket cast on 19 (21) sts. Work in K1 , P1 ribbing for 3/4 (1 1/4)". Knit 48 rows then working K1 P1 ribbing for 3/4 (1 1/4). Bind off in ribbing.
SLEEVES: Starting at lower edge cast on 32 (36)sts. Work in K1 P1 ribbing for 3/4" (1 1/4"). Knit next 2 rows inc. 3 (3) sts. evenly spaced across first row...35 (39) sts. Knit inc. one st. at each end of row every 14th (16th) row 2 times...39 (43) sts. Work even until sleeve measures 8 1/2" (10") from beg. or desired length to dropped shoulder line. Bind off. Make two.
FINISHING: Pin each section to measurements on a padded surface; cover with a damp cloth and allow to dry; do not press. Sew left shoulder seem. 
Neckband: Starting at open right shoulder seam, from right side of work K 24 (26) sts. from back stitch holder, pick up and knit 8 (9) sts. along left shoulder seam to center front, K 16 (18) sts. from front stitch holder, pick up and knit 8 (9) sts. from center front to right shoulder edge...56 (62) sts. Work in K1 P1 ribbing for 1" (1 1/4 "). Bind off in ribbing. Sew right shoulder seam. Sew in each sleeve from marker to marker. Sew side and sleeve seams. Pin pocket to front and sew on with small overcast sts. along ends.

The striped one is Redheart Keep 'em Cozy Pullover #LW2123 in a verigated yarn.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow these are so nice. How wonderful you are to share the pattern too. Bet the grands will love them..


----------



## ladybeach (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice work... The easy green sweater and hat are adorable..


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Very sweet!


----------



## Kellanrevere (Nov 25, 2011)

I love the rolled collar on the striped one.
Kelly


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

These are adorable. Thanks for sharing the pattern!!!


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Love them both - thanks for sharing the patterns too!


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Love the hat pattern. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## lulusmommie (May 30, 2011)

Did you use worsted weight yarn #4? Those are adorable!!! How could I make it for a size 6?? bigger needle or yarn, or just add extra stitches?
Lulusmommie


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

manianice said:


> Love the hat pattern. Can you share the pattern?


I used this pattern which I thought I found on this forum, I just added a flower to the girls hat.:


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

lulusmommie said:


> Did you use worsted weight yarn #4? Those are adorable!!! How could I make it for a size 6?? bigger needle or yarn, or just add extra stitches?
> Lulusmommie


I used redheart Fiesta in blue for the boys sweater in worsted weight. The pattern has a size 4 in parentheses so I would try adding (where ever there is a size change) the same amount of extra stitches one more time following the pattern to obtain a size 6. Check your gauge for needle size before you start and take measurements so you can make it long enough in the body, where you have to change the length in the pattern add the difference between sizes in inches, that change is also in parenthese in the pattern. I hope that makes sense. Have fun!


----------



## Rusbec1 (May 10, 2011)

I like the flower you used on the hat. Do you have a pattern that you could share for that?


----------



## susanb (Nov 10, 2011)

Gorgeous. Could you give us the pattern for the hat... It is wonderful. Thanks.


----------



## SharonHoard (Apr 1, 2011)

I would also love the hat pattern please......


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd love the hat pattern as well and thanks for coming up with the pattern for us out here. I have a grand daughter who will be 6 next month, and am wondering if I could make that is a purple (her favorite color for a birthday gift. NICE NICE NICE. Sure did good work here and thanks again. Do you live near Troutman, N.C.? I have a daughter and 2 great grandsons there


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Great work, they are lovely! Thanks for sharing the pattern too. :thumbup:


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

Rusbec1 said:


> I like the flower you used on the hat. Do you have a pattern that you could share for that?


I did not like knitting this flower and then I added the center by crocheting: 
For the flower: 
Cast on 57 sts on US 7 needle 
Row 1 (WS): Purl 
Row 2: K2, *K1, sl this st back to the LH needle, lift the next 8 sts on the LH needle over this st and off the end of the needle, [YO] 2 times, K the 1st st again, K2; rep from * (27 sts) 
Row 3: P1, *P2tog, drop 1 YO loop, inc 1 (by knitting into the front and back) in the rem YO loop, P1; rep from * to last st, P1 (22 sts) 
Row 4 (this could be done in a contrasting color if desired): K1, *K3tog; rep from *, end K1 (8 sts) 
Row 5: *P2tog; rep from * (4 sts) 
Sl 2nd, 3rd and 4th sts over first st and off the end of the needle. Fasten off and sew seam.
For center of flower: 
Chain 3 and make 2 double crochets in a center stitch of flower (does not have to be exact)which makes a shell, chain 1, 3 double crochets near center stitch (another shell), chain 1, 3 double crochets near center stitch ( another shell) slip stitch to 3rd. chain from begining, done.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

wordpaintervs said:


> I'd love the hat pattern as well and thanks for coming up with the pattern for us out here. I have a grand daughter who will be 6 next month, and am wondering if I could make that is a purple (her favorite color for a birthday gift. NICE NICE NICE. Sure did good work here and thanks again. Do you live near Troutman, N.C.? I have a daughter and 2 great grandsons there


Just click down load for hat pattern in above message


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

SharonHoard said:


> I would also love the hat pattern please......


just click down load in my second message.


----------



## SharonHoard (Apr 1, 2011)

Found your download for the hat. Thanks


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Great sweaters. Thank you for the patterns.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

I like those! good job!


----------



## barbi1025 (Jan 25, 2012)

Redheart Keep 'em Cozy Pullover #LW2123 This is the link for the rolled neck sweater. I just love them both!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice. Thanks


----------

